# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Arapçılığa karşı akılcılığın öncüsü İmamı Özam

## bozok

*ARAPüILIğA KARşI AKILCILIğIN üNCüSü İMAMI üZAM EBU HANİFE*



*İmamı Azam Ebu Hanife*

*Yaşar Nuri üztürk*

*Â· Yeni Boyut Yayınevi*
*Â· Basım Tarihi : 09 - 2009*
*Â· ISBN : 9789756779507*
*Â· Sayfa Sayısı : 497*

İslam dünyasının 'fıkıh yaratan mezheb'inin kurucusu olan, bugünkü Türkiye'de 'dokunulmaz, tartışılmaz kabul edilen İmamı Azam (ölm. 150/767), yaşadığı günlerde, 'dindışılık, 'dini tahrip etmek', 'Peygamber'in sözlerine ve sünnetine kafa tutmak', 'Mürcie, Cehmiyye gibi sapık mezheplere mensup olmak', 'kafir' olmakla itham edilmiş hatta 'Yahudilik', 'müşriklik' ve 'deccallık'la suçlanmıştır.

Kilise babaları, Hz. Muhammed'e ilk günden beri deccal (antichrist) gözüyle bakmışlar, onu zındık, dinini de zındıklık olarak damgalamışlardır. Batı'nın en büyük şairlerinden biri sayılan İtalyan Dante, ünlü eseri İlahi Komedya'da, Hz. Muhammed'i, cehennemin en alt tabakalarında azap gören zındıklar arasında gösterir. ünlü fizikçi Newton'a göre, Muhammed kelimesinin ebced hesabıyla rakam değeri 666'dır ve bu rakam, deccal kelimesinin rakamsal tutarının aynıdır.

üte yandan, İslam'ı, hortlattığı Cahiliye şirk şuuraltıyla yozlaştıran Emeviler, İmamı Azam'a yönelttikleri ithamlar arasına 'deccal' ithamını da koydular. Bu ithamı öne çıkarırken yandaşları ulemayı kullandılar. Batılılar ve onlarla işbirliği yapan "müslüman" yaftalı hainler de Hz. Peygamber'in kader savaşı Bedir'e benzeyen savaşlarıyla Kelimei şehadet'in esir edilmesini engelleyen Gazi Mustafa Kemal'e deccal dediler. Bugün, bu üç deccal ithamının üç temsilcisi, adeta bir teslis sistemiyle bir araya gelmiş, 'deccallerin ilki' saydıkları Hz. Muhammed'le sonuncusu saydıkları Mustafa Kemal'e savaş açmışlardır.

Tarihin diyalektiği 'Hz. Muhammed-İmamı Azam-Mustafa Kemal üçlüsü'nden, zulme karşı bir birlik çıkarmıştı. Kelimei şehadet düşmanlarıyla 'müslüman' kimlikli hainler bu birliği, emperyalizme destek veren bir teslise dönüştürdüler.

Bugünkü İslam dünyasının ve Türkiye'nin kaderi bu teslisin yarattığı savaş mihverinde belirleniyor. Ya Kelimei şehadet Düşmanlarının emperyalist teslisi kazanacak yahut da Hazret-i Muhammed-İmamı Azam-Mustafa Kemal üçlüsünün antiemperyalist birliği.


http://www.kitapturk.com/books/Kitap...Ebu_Hanife.htm

----------


## bozok

*Yaşar Nuri üztürk fırtınası!* 

*Hasan DEMİR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/09/2009* 




Yaşar Hoca,* “Arapçılığa Karşı Akılcılığın üncüsü”* üst başlığı ile kaleme aldığı *“İmamı üzam Ebu Hanife”* isimli eseri ile fırtınalar estiriyor.* “Esas Fikirleri Gölgelenen ünder”* diye takdim ettiği Ebu Hanife’nin toplumun geneli tarafından bilinmeyen pek çok yönlerini örnekleri ile dile getiren ve Emevi Hanedanının gerçek yüzünü ortaya koyan üztürk Hoca, televizyon ekranlarında, *“Karşı görüşü olan varsa gelsin”* diye de meydan okuyor. üslubu sert, bunu kabul etsin. Sanki, “Kimse gelmesin!” der gibi. 

Eserin, bu satırların yazarını ilgilendiren en önemli ve en istifade ettiği kısmı, *“Türk Cumhuriyet Devrimi’nin İmamı üzam’la Zihniyet Paralelliği”* bölümü. Bir de, bu topraklarda yaşayanlar gerçekten bir *“Alevi-Sünni kardeşliği tesis etmek”* istiyorlarsa, Ebu Hanife’nin Emevi ve Abbasi saltanatına karşı verdiği mücadeleyi bilmekle mükellefler. Bu kardeşlikte en büyük ortak payda İmamı üzam Ebu Hanife’dir, Sayın üztürk’e, bu konuya önemle dikkat çektiği için teşekkür borçluyuz. Hatırlarsanız bizler de aynı konuyu, *“Hanefilerin ve Alevilerin Bilmediği”* başlığı altında bu köşede 2006’nın 5 Haziran’ında anlatmıştık. Yazıyı yeniden okumak isteyenler* “Orhan Pamuk Yalanları”* kitabımıza bakabilirler.

Neyse.. Gelelim bizim bu yazıyı kaleme alış sebebimize... üztürk Hoca’nın Yiğit Bulut’un Haber Türk’te yönettiği “Sansürsüz” programını seyredenler çok olmuş ki,* “Hz. ümer döneminde 500 hadis varken şimdi nasıl oluyor da yüz binlerce hadis oluyor?”* diye soruyorlar, bir. Bir de,* “O programları seyrettinizse, tasavvufla ilgili söylenenlere katılıyor musunuz?”* diye soranlar var. 

Bu satırları kaleme alış sebebimiz ısrarla sorulan bu sorulara cevap vermek içindir. üyle uzatmayacağız, cevabımız kısa olacak.

Evet, programı seyrettik.

Yiğit Bulut’un konulara vakıf olamamasının verdiği sıkıntı programın kalitesini düşürdü, üztürk Hoca’yı sinirlendirdi. Sinirlenince de ilmin yerini nefis aldı, işin tadı kaçtı. Gereksiz müdahaleler oldu, başlanmış konular yarım kaldı. üyle olduğu için biz bu “yarım”lara göre görüş belirtmek durumundayız. Herhangi bir tarikat yahut cemaatle bağlantımız olmamasına rağmen bahsi geçen programda tasavvuf ve tarikatla ilgili söylenenlerin ekseriyetine katılmıyoruz. Hele Hoca’nın beraberinde çıkarttığı (şu anda ismini hatırlayamadım, kendilerinden özür dilerim) şahsın tasavvuf büyüklerinin kendilerini Peygamberlerden üstün gördüklerine dair ileri sürdüğü ve ilimsizliği savunduklarını dile getirdiği sözlerini onaylamamız mümkün değil. Bu ifadeler, filin görmez tarafından tarifinden başka bir şey değildir. Kendini Hz. Muhammed ashabına denk görenin bile durumu çok ciddi şekilde tehlikeli iken, sen tut, bir de kendini Peygamberden üstün gör, böyle bir iddiayı hangi tasavvuf erbabı ileri sürebilir ki? 

Ayrıca... “Hz. ümer (r.a.) döneminde 500 hadis varken hadis sayısı nasıl oluyor da yüz binleri buluyor?” sorusunun cevabı ise, çok basittir.

Hadis..

Peygamberin söz, davranış, hatta sükÃ»tudur. 

23 yıl peygamberlik yapmış Hz. Muhammed (s.a.v)’in Veda Haccı’nda 120 bin sahabesi vardı. 

Allah Resulü Rabbine kavuştuktan sonra 120 bin sahabenin neredeyse 100 bini İslam’ı tebliğ için dünyanın dört bir yanına dağıldılar.

Siz üin’in şiyan şehri’nde 1200 yıllık bir cami olduğunu biliyor musunuz? Peygamber arkadaşları oralara gittiler, üinlileri Müslüman ettiler ve Peygamberle birlikte 23 yıl süresince başlarından geçeni İspanya’dan üin’e kadar gittikleri yerlerde anlattılar. Mekke ve Medine’de beraberken söyleyip anlatmaları gerekmiyordu, çünkü herkes zaten biliyordu. Sonra birileri o coğrafyaları gezerek sahabenin Peygamber yanında görüp, duyup yaşadıklarını anlattığı kişilerden not ettiler, böylece yüz ve iki yüzyıl sonra yüz binlerce hadisten oluşan bir külliyat oluştu. Uydurma hadisler olmadı mı, olmaz olur mu, elbette oldu. Amma Kur’an’a ve bilinen sünnete aykırı ise, erbabı onu hemen tanıdı. Söyleyin Osmanlı ve Atatürk zamanında mı Osmanlı ve Atatürk’le ilgili kitaplar çoktu, yoksa şimdi mi? Bugün yazılanlar çok diye cümlesine uydurma diyebilir miyiz? 

“İmamı üzam Ebu Hanife” kitabı Ebu Hanife’nin ölümünden yaklaşık 650 yıl sonra yazıldı diye, kitabın değerine söz söylememiz doğru olur mu?


...

----------

